# Longer cycles after miscarriage?



## BSelck24

Hey ladies! So I know that after a miscarriage your cycle length can change but it has been 7 months since my mmc in October 2012 and I just experience a 43 day cycle! On top of that, there was nothing but BROWN blood! My cycles since my mmc went as such:

mmc: Oct 15, 2012
1st period after mmc: Nov 24, 2012
no period in December
2nd period: Jan 7, 2013
next period: Feb 13th, 2013
next period: March 10th, 2013
next period: April 10th, 2013

So I assumed I was going back to my normal 30 day cycles. But May 10th, 2013 came and went and instead I began spotting with brown blood on May 23rd. I thought FINALLY my period was coming, but no! It stayed brown for 3 days and never heavy enough for a tampon!

I am definitely not pregnant! I had a negative blood test on May 15th and I took another HPT that came up negative on May 26th.

I am diagnosed with PCOS but I'm concerned! Has this ever happened to anyone!?

Thanks for any advice!!


----------



## LucyLake

I have the opposite issue:

Missed Miscarriage Feb 28
Cycle 1 31 days
Cycle 2 25 days
Cycle 3 28 days (took Vitex Chaste Berry to lengthen phase)
Cycle 4 looks to be short again as I'm on Day 10 and at peak ovulation

concerned about my cycles being kind of erratic since the MC and wanting to be short.

My cycles and body just haven't been the same since the MC. This is the first month that I've felt like everything is back to how it was before and we're talking about 3 MONTHS OUT!

Sorry for your loss <3 <3 I think you should ask your doctor about Clomid to assist with the long cycle and PCOS if TTC is difficult. It worked wonders for DrGomps!!! 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ry-pregnant-triplets-mad-scientist-mommy.html


----------



## amytrisha

Your cycles will change after a mc, my mc was a year ago but ever since my cycles have been 29 days (used to be around 31) and I spot brown for like 4 days after af.. Everything I've searched about this makes it sound just normal because your body does change. I also get different af symptoms too x

Sorry for your loss x


----------

